# أريد طريقة لمعرفة حساب وزن الصاج المستخدم ؟؟؟



## basemeisa (4 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أريد من حضراتكم طريقة أو شيت اكسل أو برنامج لحساب وزن الصاج ( الدكت ) المستخدم ف مشروع ما

مع العلم بأنه متاح لدى أبعاد الدكت وأطواله .

وشكراااااا*


----------



## م احمد احمد (4 يونيو 2012)

شوف يا هندسة استخدم القانون التالى 
كثافة الصاج (7850)* سمك الصاج* طول العلبة *2 *(w+d)
خد بالك يا بشمهندس لازم تحول ابعاد العلبة لى عندك بالمتر .............
w عرض العلبة 
d عمق العلبة 
L طول العلبة


----------



## م احمد احمد (4 يونيو 2012)

2 *(w+d) دى قانون عشان اجيب محيط العلبة 
 طول العلبة *2 *(w+d) دى قانون عشان اجيب مساحة العلبة 
 سمك الصاج* طول العلبة *2 *(w+d) دى قانون عشان اجيب به حجم العلبة 
اضرب الحجم فى الكثافة يدينى الكتلة


----------



## عاطف 58 (5 يونيو 2012)

أخي المهندس / أحمد - بارك الله لك - من فضلك أضيف علي الناتج في حالة سمك الصاج حتي 0.8 مم بضرب الناتج في نسبة هالك 10% حتي لانظلم المقاول وفي حالة سمك الصاج (1مم - 1.2مم) بضرب الناتج في15% لأن اللوح اللي بيقص منه في السمك الكبير صعب يستخدمه المقاول تاني - و ربنا يوفقك دائما للخير ومد أخوانك بما أفاض الله عليك .


----------



## م احمد احمد (5 يونيو 2012)

:56:* شكرا يا بشمهندس عاطف *


----------



## basemeisa (5 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا للأخوة على المشاركة الفعالة*


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (5 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم جميعا اخوانى
بعد اذنكم احب عندى اضافة انى اقولها:
أنا بحسب مساحة العلبة زى مالاخ تفضل طول العلبة*2*(w+d) تجيب بيها مساحة الصاج المستخدم ف العلبة
بعد كدة من جدول الاوزان على حسب ال GAUGE للصاج وهو جدول يوضح كتلة المتر المسطح من سماكة معينة من الصاج فلو الصاج ده gauge 26 يبقى سماكته هى 0.7 ويبقى كتلته 5.6 كجم/متر مربع بضرب الرقم ده فى المساحة اللى عندك تقدر تجيب الوزن علطول وتضيف عليه نسبة الهالك اللى الاخ الفاضل وضحها
وشكر الله للجميع


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (5 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
اصحح معلومة فى مشاركتى السابقة وهى gauge 26 يبقى سماكته هى 0.7 والجدول التالى يوضح التفاصيل اكتر:

Gauge Nost.thickness (mm)kg/m2240.7015.6220.8536.86201.0068.08181.31110.52


----------

